# MEGA-Large Format Photography



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Gigantic 35-foot camera takes negatives larger than most people*





> ...the "Eye of America" is certainly the largest. The 35-foot camera can barely fit in a tractor trailer, and can capture photos so detailed that it will put even some of the most the high-end of digital cameras to shame.





> The gigantic camera is fashioned after traditional film cameras of the past, sporting veneers of recycled wood, leatherette, and brass fittings. Since the camera is so huge, its frame will be made with welded aluminum adding additional strength and stability. Given the camera's large size, it is capable of capturing images at an exceptionally high resolution. The detail found in just the eyeball of one of the portraits is "one thousand times greater than what you get with an average negative."


(GizMag)


----------

